# Unusual things I saw in Alabama Monday



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

business took me through Alabama Monday. I stopped somewhere around Tuscaloosa to fuel up, went in to pay and there was a guy behind the counter that didn't want to break away from his live cricket match he was watching in London to take my money. Cricket?????? Live?????? Who watches cricket?!?!?!? WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Stopped just south of Prattsville to get a cold drink. There was an 80 something year old lady putting diesel in her Mercedes with her windows rolled down and opera blaring out of her stereo like she was a thug. Old lady blaring her music?!?!?!?!?! Opera?!?!?!?!? WTF?!?!?!?!?!?

Strange folks in Alabama.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Just confirming what we already knew......:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha:Alabama is like that sometimes:haha:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

just dont worry about jon and steve's family members lol


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah im in prattville. what town were you in?

i guess you rode down 82 from tuscaloosa to prattville?
if so you passed my riding paradise, mulberry creek!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Went from Tuscaloosa to Hoover then to Montgomery then to Pensacola, Mobile, Waynesboro, Meridian, Jackson then home. It was a long two days.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah thats a long trip Who do you drive for ?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I work at a lot of different Wal Marts and drive an F250. I don't work FOR WM, I work AT WM.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Next time you come this way let me know I'll buy ya lunch or somethin


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yea or look me our polaris425 up and he can show you some really freaky stuff.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What store did you stop at in T-Town?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We went across some bridge that we had to pay $1.25 toll headed south. It was the first store on the right south of that bridge. I don't remember the name.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ah... yeah thats the toll (shortcut) from 82 to the interstate. I know what store that is, on the side of HWY11 (the crossroad @ the store). Those people out there are definately different.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Your lucky you didn't get shot over on that end of town


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha! They better hope they can dodge bullets. CCP holder here and not afraid to use it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! It's not THAT bad out there... Just that particular stretch is a little sketchy, there's a town a few miles out that HWY and its a good town, but where u stoped is like the projects area between that town, and tuscaloosa... haha.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I believe you can also buy that E85 stuff at that service station. Nothing like treading lightly haha.


----------

